# 50's 60's Halloween Rock



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Here are some links to a blog that has some terrific 50's / 60's garage rock horror compilations for your listening pleasure.

Horror Hop was one of the first great Halloween comps. Great stuff.

Monster Bop came later, but appears to have been released by the same folks.

These Ghoulish Things is more of the same, but has some bonus tracks ... terrific radio spots from the great Bobby 'Boris' Pickett, and amazing cover art by Mitch O'Connell.

It also had a follow-up ... Mostly Ghostly. Less Pickett, but same great cover artist.

This blogger is a big fan of all garage rock and punk (not just the horror-related stuff), so maybe there will be more stuff you are interested in.


----------



## the insurgent (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm glad to see the blog is starting to roll! I've been looking forward to it.


----------



## Magusky (Aug 18, 2014)

Excellent! i loved it!


----------

